# Windshield Repair Company Recommendations



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Noticed a 6 inch crack in my windshield while driving home from work today. Anyone recommend any windshield repair companies?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

IIRC those windshield repair depots can fix up to a 12" crack. Never had that service done before but from what I've read at those stalls at Can.T and around the place it's free if you have that coverage under your insurance or a few dollars pending your deductible.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought it was just the dings/stone chips they could fix, not cracks.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> IIRC those windshield repair depots can fix up to a 12" crack. Never had that service done before but from what I've read at those stalls at Can.T and around the place it's free if you have that coverage under your insurance or a few dollars pending your deductible.


Not sure if they can repair a crack but just be weary, there is no such thing as free!! LOL Yes it will depend on your deductible. Just remember that it would basically count as a claim. I don't know how much it costs to fix chips but if it is not too much, I would pay for it myself. Basically what an insurance company will do is if you have too many of those claims they will cut glass coverage on your policy. Soooo, if you ever have to replace a whole windshield, which will probably be $600-$1000, you'll be s.o.l. It's coming out of your pocket.

If it is a crack, I would get the winshield fixed or replaced. That is an integral part to the cars structure, especially in a rollover.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

6", that is kind of hard to fix. I know that the canadian tire guys can fix chips but a running crack is kind of hard to fix.
Also, what Tbird said was true. If you fix it now and claim that $50 or $75. The next time your window cracks, it's out of your own pocket. You can only claim it once every couple of years. Not sure how long is that though. I have 3 chips on my windshield, I was going to get it fixed and claim it, but the insurance guy said that I should just pay the $150 to fix it. The reason is because these kind of patches won't last you more the 2 years. It will run and eventually, you have to replace the entire windshield. It's better that I wait until it cracks open and replace the whole thing and claim that $600 or $700 down the road as you can only claim it once.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

